# Rimless?



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

I keep seeing people having rimless SW setups, do the fish not splash or jump like FW fish?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

vinjo said:


> I keep seeing people having rimless SW setups, do the fish not splash or jump like FW fish?


Yes, definitely. SW fish are very prone to jumping or carpet surfing as reefers like to call it.

Alot of people make mesh tops like this for their rimless tanks - http://www.reeflounge.com/showthread.php?t=31685


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Yes, definitely. SW fish are very prone to jumping or carpet surfing as reefers like to call it.


or in my case just replace them!!!!!


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Im building the mesh lid now...

Replacing fish is the ultimate reaction to the death.... but i would like to prevent it at all costs

a) i get attached to them and teach them to come to me
b) i do a 6 week quarantine on ALL new fish which is NOT fun or easy to maintain


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

The mesh lids look like a great solution, but I think I would prefer glass as it would help with evaporation. but if it fell the consequences could be ugly.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

BettaBeats said:


> The mesh lids look like a great solution, but I think I would prefer glass as it would help with evaporation. but if it fell the consequences could be ugly.


For saltwater you want the evap so the tank can breath or you will easily overheat.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I had a glass lid (came with solana).... it lasts about 2 days before there is salt creep all over it and it looks nasty.

Additionaly, it doesnt allow the water to "breath"... which is necessary for a tank of this nature. Thats why people do the mesh... it stops fish from jumping out, doesnt disrupt the light and provides the needed air movement


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

anyone know a source on clear mesh netting near by?


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I had to buy mine online.. bulk reef supply. 

they had clear mesh with very small holes..

most places i found in the GTA had coloured mesh, large holes, or massive rolls costing 25+ bucks


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I bought mine from BRS as well. Not sure where you can find it locally.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

How much do you need?

Ill be making my top very shortly and might have some left over


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

my tanks 36x30,
so like 39x33" with the over lap


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Great idea on the tops! Anyone ordering from BRS anytime soon??


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

Id be in
lmk


----------

